
$1B in liquid methamphetamine seized by Australian Police - porjo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-15/more-than-1-billion-of-ice-seized/7168050
======
porjo
720 litres of methyl-amphetamine! The largest drug bust in Australian history
and ranks amongst the top 10 drug seizures of all time. How is it a population
the size of Australia has such a big problem with Ice?

